# Query re Hobby outside corner panels



## Yaxley

I have a Hobby 750FML (2006) and have recently cleaned the winter gunk off the van.
The four rounded corners of the body are beginning to yellow. See photo below. Also the basic colour appears to be a different shade to the remainder of the bodywork.
QUESTION: What should I use to clean the yellowing and are the 4 corner panels different to the rest of the bodywork?


----------



## gaspode

Looks to me as if those corner mouldings are ABS (or a similar plastic) so the answer is yes, they're probably a different material to the remainder of the bodywork.

As to getting them white again, I'd be very surprised if you could restore the colour as they're probably "self coloured" but may be worth trying a mild cutting compound to take the surface off. Halfords sell small tubes of rubbing compound for around a fiver and it's worth trying it. I'd avoid T-cut as it contains ammonia which I'm told can react with some plastics. Treat a small area in an inconspicuous place first to see what the effect is. Otherwise it's a paint job I'm afraid.


----------



## mixyblob

My Hobby has exactly the same problem (well it's not a problem really, it just looks naff). The rear corners are worse than the front ones, I'll be interested to hear if you manage to get yours sorted Yaxley and how you did it.


----------



## kenny

*corner covers*

Hi try a lemon cut in half, and rub it in, it works on my windsurfers which go yellow, give it a try kenny


----------



## Yaxley

I tried the lemon juice without success.
My Halfords only seem to have T-cut compound in tubes. I bought one and used it successfully on my car for treating a small scuff mark and scratch. I tried it on a very small area on one corner of the Hobby but it didnt appear to make any difference. 
The yellowish mark down the rounded edge of the corner section appears to me to be a wearing of the original paintwork.
It looks like either live with it or a repaint job.
Ian


----------



## DavidDredge

No such problem in my 2002 Hobby 600 I'm pleased to say!


----------



## rexos

*fading corner paintwork*

Just returned to MHF,so not noticed this post before. We too have this problem on our 2006 750gel. Have been advised to try a very small amount of G3 paste compound made by Farecla. Not tried it yet after buying a tube for £13 or so! Will advise you of our results.


----------



## rexos

*Faded corners*

Yaxley, have just tried that G3 paste as used by the trade, but little change I`m afraid. Looks like a spray job. Annoying eh?


----------



## Yaxley

Thanks for the update Rexos.
Sorry it didnt work for you. What I cant understand is that those panels appear to be made of a different material to my untrained eye but perhaps that is not right.
A respray may be the only answer but I am not going to treat it as a priority right now.
Regards
Yaxley


----------



## nipperdin

Have the same problem with the grey ABS rear panel on our Starspirit.
It has gone "blotchy" as if the colouring is fading in places.


----------



## rexos

*Faded corners*

Had the corners sprayed when in body shop for
damage job. 
Really pleased. (Smug eh?) Sorry.
Am overdue a bit of luck.....
(Still got several jobs/hassle pending.....)
Not impressed after 6 years though. Vendor, Brownhills.


----------

